# New Layout Planned...Outside Again Finally...



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone,

After years of being inside and running trains in the warm basement I'm Heading outside once again. I'm currently in the building process of a new outdoor layout that's gonna be roughly 75 feet wide and 48 feet deep and 3 feet high on the main section with bridges crossing over a stream that runs next to the house to another 15 x 20 x 3 foot section and back with max. curves of 16 foot Diameter and min. curves of 12 foot diameter on the mainlines with 10 foot diameter curves in the yard, branches and sidings, I should be able to run just about anything I want and with the 3 feet of height, running non radio controlled live steam should be easy to do. The Layout will be able to run Live Steam, Battery and Electric, and Radio, Plus having 4 acres of land at my disposal makes expansion very possible and easy as well, I'll be posting progress pics as construction continues.

I also will be planning open house run sessions in which if you bring it you can run it, plus I think I will have more than enough equipment to run even if you don't bring anything. 

So Stay Tuned.....

Here's A link to the folder where I'm gonna be recording my Progress, Right now it has pics of the area where the layout will be.

Layout Folder Plus feel free to look at my other pics of layouts past.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, man Oh man what a beautiful place. What I wouldn't do with that area, and back drop!! Beautiful simply beautiful, and serene!! Your a lucky dog!! Regal


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Regal,


That little cottage in some of the pics I'm planning on rebuilding into a Mock Depot for train storage and a workshop with a large enough platform for train watching.

As I now live in between The Old Virginian Main (Still in use by NS Currently called the P-D District, Princeton-Deepwater) in the front of the house and the old N&W Bluestone Branch (Long Abandoned but Still intact) on the back side of the house, I can watch Coal drags rumble by from my home office window and from the living room, the property line stops at the tracks, so I can go snap pics and not be trespassing, and I can walk the old N&W line too as its right across the road on the other side of the property, you have to cross over it to get to the house.


----------



## Wolfie 1047 (May 12, 2010)

hey if you need help, im over in north royalton!


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Impressive! How many feet of track do you think you will have installed when completed? 

Dale


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

So this is in southern WV then? Beautiful country and a nice setting! 

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a place! Beautious.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dale W on 08 Jul 2010 06:20 PM 
Impressive! How many feet of track do you think you will have installed when completed? 

Dale 


Dale,


when Done I plan on having roughly 550' of track down to start and when I do my Sidings and spurs I'm going to build them in ways that when expansion happens all I have to do is remove the end of track bumpers and lay rail.

Chas,

Yes, I have moved back to Southern WV after many, many years of living in NE Ohio

Tom,
Thanks It's a very beautiful place and am in the middle of building a free flowing rock dam for the trestle that will span the small stream next to the house and then return back to the main part of the layout.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you have another way into the property beside going under that low bridge. Later RJD


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 24 Jul 2010 07:34 AM 
Hope you have another way into the property beside going under that low bridge. Later RJD 


R.J.

Oh Yes, going under the trestle is the scenic way in across the mountain, the main way in is less than a 1/4 mile away from the main road and crosses over the old abandoned N&W Bluestone Branch, though in the winter, even though its a short distance to the road its basically straight up, I have seen long wheel base pick-ups come within a couple of inches from scraping their frames when going over that old grade crossing, just a few weeks ago a buddy of mine bought a new Pick-up truck Crew Cab, 8' bed 4x4 Ford F150, that proved to be too long to go across the crossing, lets just say it ended up having to be towed out. I am So Glad to have my Jeep


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shawn, that place looks absolutely gorgeous.

If/when someone finally produces a 2-6-6-6, I'm going to put steel plates in the tender to make magnetic road name banners possible. Afterall, I am assuming the Chesapeake & Ohio H* Allegheny wouldn't be welcome, while a Virginian "Blue Ridge" would be 


Keep us up to date, that looks like an awesome place to live & run trains, and your plan seems VERY interesting.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 24 Jul 2010 09:48 AM 
Shawn, that place looks absolutely gorgeous.

If/when someone finally produces a 2-6-6-6, I'm going to put steel plates in the tender to make magnetic road name banners possible. Afterall, I am assuming the Chesapeake & Ohio H* Allegheny wouldn't be welcome, while a Virginian "Blue Ridge" would be 


Keep us up to date, that looks like an awesome place to live & run trains, and your plan seems VERY interesting. 



JD,
You mean an Allegheny Like This One Virginian #900 But for the price I doubt I'll ever own one, unless I hit the Lotto then I'll Take two


----------

